# Help make dreams come true.



## GillBilly (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.gofundme.com/hrnvph6c

PLEASE SHARE ANYWHERE AND EVERYWHERE YOU CAN!
Williams county Ohio
I want to get a clean up event going for Mid-March. I want to start with George Bible Park and see how it goes. I am looking for volunteers and still accepting donations to get an Outdoor conservation program going for area children. 
I requested information today from the ODNR. I am currently majoring in environmental sciences and plan on taking any course the state of Ohio has. This project is for everyone that wants to enjoy the wild areas of Williams County. Please help if you can. Thank you.


----------

